# 1964 Mirrors



## GTOKID64 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey - Does anyone know the proper location for the outside mirror. I've seen pictures of the mirror mounted on the front fender and on the door, in various locations opposite the vent window. thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTOKID64 said:


> Hey - Does anyone know the proper location for the outside mirror. I've seen pictures of the mirror mounted on the front fender and on the door, in various locations opposite the vent window. thanks.


Welcome to the forum, In 64 the remote controlled mirror (RPO 444) was mounted on the fender, the standard mirror was mounted on the door next to the vent window.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

also note that the outside mirror was a dealer installed option on the 64 and 65 so you will see a non uniform location for most of these cars- they are all close but far from being in the exact spot on every car


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

All the '64's I've seen have the mirror on the LF fender, remote or not. Does anybody have a '64 with an outside mirror on the door that looks like a dealer install?? Above post is correct, '64 and '65 did not have standard outside mirrors....they were extra cost and optional, like back up lights and seatbelts. My '65 didn't come with an outside mirror or seatbelts!!


----------



## ZRX631 (Dec 6, 2008)

I see this question is a couple of months old, but anyway my 64 has mirrors installed on the doors. I assume they are dealer installed.


----------

